# Nat Sherman Host NAT SHERMAN SUAVE Cigar Review - Could be good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

With some real flavor, this cigar could have been great. The smoke texture was creamy the draw the was so easy, and burn was flawless. Just lacki...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host NAT SHERMAN SUAVE Cigar Review - Could be good


----------

